# Re: Weapons (M203 grenade launcher)



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian  McGregor" <imcgrego@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 22 Feb 2001 14:03:21 -0500*
RE: WeaponsI saw one in ‘98 at the CTC.  One of the instructors on my 
RESO Ph I managed to get his hands on one for a bit and he brought it in 
to show us.  It was more for novelty than instructional purposes, but we 
were not about to complain.  I also believe I saw one on the rifle of a 
Canadian soldier in one of the first pictures out of Kosovo when we 
deployed there.  It was in the Globe and Mail or the National Post, if 
someone is keen enough to start looking for it.
Ian McGregor
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Todd Harris
  To: ‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘
  Sent: Thursday, February 22, 2001 8:59 AM
  Subject: RE: Weapons
  That is correct.  Troops from my Unit conducted trials on them in 
Connaught Ottawa last year.
  Todd Harris
  -----Original Message-----
  From: burgess marskell [mailto:db_marskell@hotmail.com]
  Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 04:45
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Subject: Re: Weapons
  Please dont let this get into a debate, but i heard that the CF 
already
  purchased a number of the launchers for their use.

  >----- Original Message -----
  >From: "Peter deVries" 
  >To: 
  >Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 3:35 AM
  >Subject: Weapons
  >
  >
  > > Anyone know when we are adopting the M203 grenade launcher? As 
regular
  >use?
  > > Pete
  > >
  >
  >
RE: Weapons
I saw one in ‘98 at the CTC. One 
of the
instructors on my RESO Ph I managed to get his hands on one for a bit 
and he
brought it in to show us. It was more for novelty than 
instructional
purposes, but we were not about to complain. I also believe I saw 
one on
the rifle of a Canadian soldier in one of the first pictures out of 
Kosovo when
we deployed there. It was in the Globe and Mail or the National 
Post, if
someone is keen enough to start looking for it.
Ian McGregor
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Todd Harris 
  To: ‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘ 
  Sent: Thursday, February 22, 
2001 8:59
  AM
  Subject: RE: Weapons

  That is correct. Troops from my Unit conducted 
trials on
  them in Connaught Ottawa last year. 
  Todd Harris 
  -----Original Message----- From:
  burgess marskell [mailto:db_marskell@hotmail.com]
  Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 04:45 
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
Subject: Re: Weapons 
  Please dont let this get into a debate, but i heard 
that the
  CF already purchased a number of the 
launchers for
  their use. 
  gt----- Original Message ----- 
gtFrom: "Peter deVries" 
ltrsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.comgt
  gtTo: ltarmy-list@CdnArmy.cagt 
gtSent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 3:35 AM 
gtSubject: Weapons gt 
gt gt gt Anyone know when we 
are adopting
  the M203 grenade launcher? As regular gtuse?
  gt gt Pete gt 
gt
  gt gt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

